# Hack Squats



## StanUk (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey all,

Who does these? And does anybody know the benefits/drawbacks over regular squats? I did them today for the first time and I enjoyed it, they were quite a challenge. Unfortunately I do not have a squat rack at the moment and so im limited to the weight I can use for back squats.


----------



## Phred (Jan 10, 2007)

StanUk said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Who does these? And does anybody know the benefits/drawbacks over regular squats? I did them today for the first time and I enjoyed it, they were quite a challenge. Unfortunately I do not have a squat rack at the moment and so im limited to the weight I can use for back squats.


I tried them for a while before I acquired a rack.  I did not like them.  I am sure my form was not good as I could not keep the bar snug up against my bum with any significant wts.  The bar would ride up my back side as I stood up.  the overall exercise just generally not very comfortable for me; it seemed like the whole movement was awkward.  I just did front squats until I got the rack.


----------



## StanUk (Jan 10, 2007)

I see, front squats have been very awkward for me, i have tried them but find them quite uncomfortable, I know a few people use a shoulder type pad thing to support the bar a bit better.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 10, 2007)

I find i have to go heavier than i do with back squats to get the same effect, but whenever i do them i enjoy them, and they give me fairly good results.

I think if you mix them up with other types of squat like Bulgarian, Split Squats, Overhead Squats maybe...as well as lunges and step ups, your quads will get hit well enough!


----------



## luisfigo_benfic (Jan 10, 2007)

Their good stuff.... target the glutes and quads pretty nicely only drawback i know is that it kills the knees if u go too far down


----------



## StanUk (Jan 10, 2007)

Cheers for the feedback. I'll be sure to mix them up, looking forward to trying overhead squats, not done those before.

I'll keep an eye on my knees aswell, i think as long as i mix it up with other variations I should be ok.


----------



## swordfish (Jan 10, 2007)

great exercise


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 10, 2007)

StanUk said:


> Cheers for the feedback. I'll be sure to mix them up, looking forward to trying overhead squats, not done those before.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on my knees aswell, i think as long as i mix it up with other variations I should be ok.



Try to go below paralell on hacks. Its tough keeping your back neutral this way at first, but it saves your knees a lot of hassle.

And if you do try Overhead Squats - Start light! They're brutal.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 10, 2007)

The exercise feels unnatural to me. I pass on this one, but if you don't have a squat rack it's oke.


----------



## 007 (Jan 10, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> The exercise feels unnatural to me. I pass on this one, but if you don't have a squat rack it's oke.


It kills my knees,  I typically reverse it where you face the weights.  I am not sure if all machines allow this, but my gym has it.  It has two sets of pads.  I think they call it power squats.  I really like those,


----------



## Phred (Jan 10, 2007)

007 said:


> It kills my knees,  I typically reverse it where you face the weights.  I am not sure if all machines allow this, but my gym has it.  It has two sets of pads.  I think they call it power squats.  I really like those,



Machine??????  We don't need no stinkin machine.  I was refering to the George Hackenschmidt squat shown here as a barbell hack squat: http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBHackSquat.html


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 10, 2007)

I like the freeweight version for a changeup.  I haven't done them in a while though.  It's a little awkward and uncomfortable, but it gets the job done.  I used to do them before I had a squat rack too.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 10, 2007)

Phred said:


> Machine?????? We don't need no stinkin machine. I was refering to the George Hackenschmidt squat shown here as a barbell hack squat: http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Quadriceps/BBHackSquat.html



Yeah, thats the one i was talking about aswell.


----------

